

Ask HN: 100 days of great classical music - palidanx

I recently watched this kickstarter teaser talking about the troubles of classical music: www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;478793577&#x2F;what-would-beethoven-do .<p>And I think it is a shame that perhaps many people think classical music is boring or perhaps elitist (at least at concerts).<p>An idea I was thinking of is to start a blog that each day shows a great piece of classical music.  It could start out with some movie pieces, then move into some more intense repetoire.  Kind of way of helping new people enjoy and introduce themselves to classical music.<p>Below is a google doc I started.  Feel free to add or move any entries if you have any suggestions.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;shinzu.com&#x2F;spreadsheet&#x2F;ccc?key=0AoanS4KxXuQddGpRZjVZVlN2NWxtMDJFNzFDSlJKanc#gid=0
======
makerops
Movies -> Aaron Copland -> Wagner -> more "elitist" stuff

Would be a good progression imo.

~~~
palidanx
Feel free to add a couple entries or move any around!

